# St Peter's School, Gainford - Dec 2011



## mrdystopia (Dec 17, 2011)

Decided to use my final day off of the year for a urbex daytrip with MrEx who I know through Dissimulate. This was awesome because a) It's always nice to meet new fellow explorers and b) MrEx drives and I don't meaning I am usually only able to reach localish places via bicycle. 

We started by taking a look at Windlestone - 3 cars parked at the front was not a good sign and neither was the security guard and his suggestion that we may wish to leave before we are savaged by dogs. Turns out the place has been bought now and is being done up although the guard was not exactly falling over himself to dish out info.

We than had a drive down to St Peter's School in Gainford just outside of Darlington. Disapointingly we were not able to enter the main area of the school buildings (this time!) so settled for some shots of the sports hall and adjoining rooms followed by building shots to give you an idea of the place's potential had we got further. The gym has fire damage and has most definately seen better days but I like decay - it's why I do this stuff so out came the camera.

Hope you like...




MrEx was kind enough to let me borrow his ultra-wide Sigma 10-20mm lens...Amazing - Expensive but I seriously NEED one of these things - awesome!




You get used to stepping over rubbish in these places. It was only once I got back and went through the photos that I realised how person-shaped all these bags look!

























Little bit of light painting fun.
















I was very tempted to reduce marks and correct this explaining that the correct term, in this context, should be hanged. 




Preparations being made for Jack Stoat?




A crack of light













Narrowly avoided a close encounter with the constabulary and, on leaving we bumped into 5 student types with a camcorder. Either a porno or a zombie flick i'm guessing. 

Afterwards we went to a few other places but more on that in a later post...

Cheers for reading.

MrD


----------



## Ratters (Dec 17, 2011)

Great shots mate - Nice report, look forward to the others.


----------



## jacob44 (Dec 17, 2011)

Brilliant. Scary place. pretty bad place for a porno...


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 18, 2011)

Really enjoyed seeing this. Despite the fire damage your photos have brought out the dereliction delight of the place. And I'm guessing that someone was seriously hacked off with their schooldays here! 
Cheers MrD. Nice report.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 18, 2011)

How come you didn't get in? We were there 8 days ago and had no problem. Mind you, you didn't miss much, it's a stinking mess inside. I guess they must have re-boarded through the week and we had just been lucky?


----------



## mrdystopia (Dec 18, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> How come you didn't get in? We were there 8 days ago and had no problem. Mind you, you didn't miss much, it's a stinking mess inside. I guess they must have re-boarded through the week and we had just been lucky?



Yep, fresh boards where we had been expecting a nice entry point . Apart from the gym the place is pretty well sealed up. Not too shure why they are bothering from what you say about the condition inside.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 19, 2011)

What a b*gger for you. We defo got lucky then because there was a board off around the back. Like I said though, the place is really minging inside. We got to the top floor and wandered around for ten or fifteen minutes but the pigeon shit stink soon saw us off. The main staircase inside has the bottom step missing and no railings either, so clearly it's in a rapid decline. Sad too to find several Christmas cards and even a 65th wedding anniversary card left behind. It's supposed to be a school according to what everyone names it but clearly it was an OAPs care home and of course that adds to the vicious pong inside. We'd read that there are all sorts of bits and pieces of medical stuff left behind but the best artifact we found was a carer's uniform. There's rotten beds in practically every room and they stink to high heaven too. I'll be posting our pix fairly shortly so you'll be able to see for yourself.

No, you REALLY didn't miss much.


----------



## mrdystopia (Dec 19, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> What a b*gger for you. We defo got lucky then because there was a board off around the back. Like I said though, the place is really minging inside. We got to the top floor and wandered around for ten or fifteen minutes but the pigeon shit stink soon saw us off. The main staircase inside has the bottom step missing and no railings either, so clearly it's in a rapid decline. Sad too to find several Christmas cards and even a 65th wedding anniversary card left behind. It's supposed to be a school according to what everyone names it but clearly it was an OAPs care home and of course that adds to the vicious pong inside. We'd read that there are all sorts of bits and pieces of medical stuff left behind but the best artifact we found was a carer's uniform. There's rotten beds in practically every room and they stink to high heaven too. I'll be posting our pix fairly shortly so you'll be able to see for yourself.
> 
> No, you REALLY didn't miss much.



Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------

